# Animal damage



## pherrley (May 8, 2020)

Woke up to a bunch of little holes in the grass this morning. Most of them are probably around the size of a quarter. I'm planning to put a trail camera up tonight in case it comes back, then I can catch it. We have no shortage of wildlife in my area: raccoon, armadillo, possum, squirrel, skunk, have all been seen in my yard.

This is under an oak tree, so I suspect squirrels, but we also have grubs in the lawn.


----------



## Huff (Oct 22, 2018)

Looks like armadillo damage to me. You should treat for grubs asap.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Agree on the armadillo theory. Those holes are the exact size for an armadillo snout.


----------



## pherrley (May 8, 2020)

thanks! I'll put down some insecticide. I'm guessing they're going to come back tonight, so not really looking forward to tomorrow. Maybe I'll tie my dog up on the boulevard tonight (that was a joke).


----------



## LushTurf (May 28, 2020)

Looks like dillo holes to me. If you want to trap it, set out a cage catch trap with 2x8's or similar in a big V shape with the cage right in the bottom of the V. They are pretty much deaf and blind so the boards will funnel them into the trap. But yeah, I would treat the grubs for your lawns health anyway. That just won't completely get rid of the varmint.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Armadillos are carriers of leprosy onto humans.  Honestly, that looks more like opossum holes to me.

Armadillos tend to really tear up turf with their long claws. That looks like smaller claws to me....

If you trap any armadillos, I would seriously recommend that you be careful how you handle them.


----------



## GA250 (Jul 4, 2020)

Yep def armadillo! Talk to my boys at thearmadillotrap.com , they will hook you up!


----------



## pherrley (May 8, 2020)

no more damage this morning. I went out last night after dark and caught an armadillo rooting around in my neighbors yard, and it sounds like at least two other neighbors had the same issue I had two nights ago. One of my neighbors chased it off last night.

My wife saw an armadillo taking a nap in the road this morning, so maybe; problem solved?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

pherrley said:


> no more damage this morning. I went out last night after dark and caught an armadillo rooting around in my neighbors yard, and it sounds like at least two other neighbors had the same issue I had two nights ago. One of my neighbors chased it off last night.
> 
> My wife saw an armadillo taking a nap in the road this morning, so maybe; problem solved?


By taking a nap, do you mean squashed?


----------



## pherrley (May 8, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> By taking a nap, do you mean squashed?


yeah, lost a fight with a car


----------



## GA250 (Jul 4, 2020)

Keep your guard up, these guys are multiplying in Georgia!! Caught one and shortly after my neighbor witnessed two more in our yards the very next night...ugh the struggle with nature is real


----------



## LushTurf (May 28, 2020)

There wouldn't have been any "chasing off" of the pest at my house. That would just make it somebody else's problem until it returned to your yard. I handle them a different way, but I live outside of the city limits. I used to have an infatuation with armadillos. They're usually born in litters of four, so what you're seeing in the neighborhood may be that. As far as the leprosy, I've always heard and read that, but the risk of an armadillo transmitting the bacteria to humans is very low. When I was a youngster we would ride around the farm at night and catch them for fun! Crazy, I admit. None of us ever came down with anything.


----------

